# Finding rep range to make my muscles grow



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

How do you find what rep range suits you?

I have tried so many different rep ranges but not sure which one had the most benefit in making my muscles grow


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Variety!

There is no single rep range that will remain optimal forever IMO.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

consistency rather than rep range is key. You will not see anything change unless you work at it. I average 8-12 weeks as a minimum before I will change any exercise.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

10 reps 3 sets works fine for me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Often it's the case that different muscle groups respond best to different rep ranges. I think you need variety anyway, more so with reps than with exercises, but I find my legs and arms prefer higher reps than the muscles of my torso - 5-10 seems good for the body, 10-15 for the limbs for me.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can't believe no one has asked this

Are you getting stronger week by week?

Or are you going to the gym and training for pump, burn, etc?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

jammie2013 said:


> Can't believe no one has asked this


Why? :confused1:


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Because UK Muscle is literally the only forum I can think of which talks sense and has non-parroting, knowledgeable members. All other forums are full of guys that trot out the same line time after time as it was posted by a 'vet'. I like this place


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Variety is probably better than the single most effective rep scheme. Muscles have several components - fast fibres, slow fibres, capillaries, sarcoplasmic volume, mitochondria - each part will increase in size best on different rep schemes. Fast fibers respond to heavy weights & low reps, slow fibres to 8-12, capillaries & sarcoplasm to higher reps & volume.

I train full body 3x a week - heavy -4-6's on Wednesday, 15-20's on Friday & 8-12's on Sunday. It's been working brilliantly for me.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

well if you have tried many then why dont you know which one worked the best for size ??

Anyway rep ranges are a part of the growth jigsaw and have their part to play - for a natural 8-10 works well with me - its not just rep ranges or variations of its getting more load in on the muscles exerted - so you should just be able to complete the last rep of the set - when 8 reps becomes easy move to ten when ten becomes easy move weight up and go back to eight - constantly try and work the muscle concerned- the intensity of the reps can count as much as the range - some muscles respond better to higher reps than others - abs calfs ect so that also has to be taken into account


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

i believe in keeping some consistence in rep ranges and achieve a so called base line - if you want a quick shock workout then keep the same rep ranges and do the whole workout in reverse - if doing a conventional program you do secondary body-parts first /often pre exhaust- then major parts last with the main compound as the last exercise.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What do people think to this test.....

http://www.brianmac.co.uk/musclefibre.htm


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

following PHAT training by layne nortan atm;

typical workout covers all bases, chest for example

flat bench 6 sets x 3-5 reps

incline bench/dumbells 3sets x 8-12 reps

chest press 3 sets 12-15 reps

fly movments 2 sets x 15-20

im loving it, never normally would go above 10 reps, but my strenths on leaps and bounds and so is size.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone recommend periodization style training?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

8-10 for 3 sets. With a burn set at the end to fail using 50% lifting weight.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thinking of changing my routine to one week 5x5, second week 4x8-10, third week 4x12-15, fourth week 1rm. And then repeat. What you think?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Thinking of changing my routine to one week 5x5, second week 4x8-10, third week 4x12-15, fourth week 1rm. And then repeat. What you think?


why not just do all rep ranges in one session?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> why not just do all rep ranges in one session?


Just because my routine is pretty much all compounds on a PPL


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Just because my routine is pretty much all compounds on a PPL


So is mine


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Whatever rep ranges work for you everyone responds differently to training there is no set blueprint!


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Stronglifts to start for 12 weeks then go from there. Either carry on with it or change to something with higher reps. but have nothing to loose for the sake of 12 weeks.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So is mine


So what do you do?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> So what do you do?


1 compound 3x5

Another 4 x8

Another 4 x10-12

Then high rep isolation


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

have done low reps 3-5 on max weight before and have never been sore! high volume and half the weight on the other hand is a killer.. being doing german volume training for about 6 weeks now and absolutely love it! always sore for at least 3-4 days!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 1 compound 3x5
> 
> Another 4 x8
> 
> ...


Have you got a good PPL routine?

Mine is currently:

Workout 1 - Push

Decline Bench

Military Press

Dips

Workout 2 - Pull

Deadlifts

T-Bar Rows

Weighted Chins

Workout 3 - Legs

Squats

Leg Press

Calf Raises


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Have you got a good PPL routine?
> 
> Mine is currently:
> 
> ...


that looks good to me.

Just do some ad hoc isolation work in at the end when/if required. Not everything has to be written in granite

That would work excellent with the rep schemes I said.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> that looks good to me.
> 
> Just do some ad hoc isolation work in at the end when/if required. Not everything has to be written in granite
> 
> That would work excellent with the rep schemes I said.


Thanks for that. Also just a quick one to find the weight I will be using roughly:

5 Reps - 85% of 1rm?

8-10 - ?

12-15 Reps - 50% of 1rm?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Thanks for that. Also just a quick one to find the weight I will be using roughly:
> 
> 5 Reps - 85% of 1rm
> 
> ...


Tbh. I don't worry about stuff like this. I pick a weight I know I can hit them keep working up each week.

When I can't make progress on the first exercise I swap the order and/or change an exercise


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for that


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

jammie2013 said:


> Because UK Muscle is literally the only forum I can think of which talks sense and has non-parroting, knowledgeable members. All other forums are full of guys that trot out the same line time after time as it was posted by a 'vet'. I like this place


Not sherrif serratus


----------

